# Mount drives without being a sudoer?



## hellrazor (Sep 6, 2010)

The title says 90% of it.

And on another note, they need to be able to use keyring (or whatever it is) to keep a 64-bit WEP key to connect to the wireless internet (woo! got it working on my computer!).


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 6, 2010)

I see two distros in your system specs list: Lubuntu and Linux Mint. About what of the two are you talking?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a few programs that mount without the need for a Terminal..
What are you looking to do? or what did you do or discover?


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 7, 2010)

Linux Mint 9.

I want my normal user to be able to access my NTFS drive without asking for an administrator's password, and keep the 64-bit WEP key for the wireless network (so I don't have to type it in every time).


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you mean NFS drive?
 cant you just create a group with the users that need access to those drives and set the appropriate permissions to that group.


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 8, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Did you mean NFS drive?
> cant you just create a group with the users that need access to those drives and set the appropriate permissions to that group.



No, and I'll try changing the permissions (how didn't I think of that?).


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 8, 2010)

TBH I don't know how to do anything as far as the WEP situation as I don't use wireless cards anymore...Not even for Windows..

As far as using the NTFS drive as a normal user and not the Root user password free Try logging in as Root and giving appropriate permissions to all users...

On my Linux Mint 9 setup I only have 1 user and it asks for my password when making changes but not when I'm viewing Files on my NTFS drive etc...


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 8, 2010)

As far as I know the only way to give them permission to mount it would be by giving them the "administer the system" permission, which would make them a sudoer.

And I tried changing the permissions on the drive, but they magically reset back to where they were (probably because there aren't any permission bits).


----------

